
Chrome username autofill extension - thepill
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;thepill&#x2F;chrome-autofill-username&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.md
======
thepill
a little chrome extension to autofill username inputs

